# Poll: Beer, Wine, Liquor, Cocktail or Mocktail?



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

What is your preference Beer, Wine, Liquor, Cocktail or Mocktail?

And

What is your MBTI?


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Wine
ESFP


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

cocktail and esfp


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

Liquor,

INTJ


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

INTJ, beer. I'm totally a craft and micro-brew enthusiast. A lot of the best beer in the world is brewed right here in the Midwest.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Best beer in the world is Belgian. /endofdiscussion

Beer > Liquor > Cocktail > Mocktail > Wine.

I don't like wine. Cocktails are nice, but very expensive. Liquor is also good but expensive, and often needs a second non-alcoholic ingredient like red bull for example. It's also quite unhealthy, but i like rum with fruit juice lol...

i'm an infp, but i like weed more than alcohol  I also like lsd and xtc.

If it wasn't for the price, i would maybe like cocktails most, followed by certain liquors and than beer, and than other beers. Most liquors maybe have a bit too much alcohol in it, and aren't delicious anymore... , but you just drink them to get drunk lol. And believe me, people love having drunk infp's around!!!


----------



## 0wl (Mar 12, 2018)

A glass of red wine for me please! I also like beer though, Stella really good I give you that @Lakigigar, but czech beer is always the winner of my tongue, I don't think I've ever had a better beer than a cold pint of Pilsner.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

if I could afford it .... cocktails. I like sweet drinks. otherwise, I generally stick to liquor.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP, wine.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Beer, and I second the notion that Belgium makes the best beers. It's not that other countries don't make great beer (especially in recent years, great microbreweries are appearing everywhere) but I do prefer the style of Belgian ales over every other type of beer... and let's be fair, they've been doing it for more than a thousand years. Luckily, they're our friendly neighbors so my local supermarket has a wide selection of Belgian beers.

I'm not a big wine fan. I used to drink red wine regularly, and I've had a few wines that I quite liked, but the thing with wine is that when it's bad, it's reeaaally fucking bad.

Liquors/spirits are too strong for my taste... I do like the flavor of rum, cognac and especially a good whisky, but that flavor is hidden behind a massive wall of alcohol burn, which IMO is very unpleasant and overpowering. I've "ruined" plenty of bottles of good single malt scotch by mixing it with coke, but without any sort of chaser it's just too much of an assault on my senses <_<

Cocktails can be great, but they're stupidly expensive and I'm not about to set up a bar in my house so I can make them myself.

INFP


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

ISTP, alcoholic.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

I rarely drink at all, but for what I enjoy: Liquor & wine. I have mixed thoughts on beer; good beer is fine, anything else tastes better the way up.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

INFP. I like cocktails best at this time in my life.


----------



## Jeremiahgirl (Jan 30, 2015)

ISFJ> its a rare event to drink, but I think a good beer . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

This poll is kind of unfair. I don't drink a whole lot anymore, but sometimes I want beer, sometimes I prefer some liquor, and still others I drink wine. It's just a matter of what strikes my fancy at the time. It's extremely rare that I bother wish mocktails, or cocktails.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

ENTP

Premium and craft beers but only on special occasions like weddings, wakes and to celebrate the birth of a child etc.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

ENFJ, wine (preferably the sweet stuff).


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Neither. I don't drink. I can't control my drinking behaviour so I stopped drinking.

However, I do like a joint from time to time.

ISTP


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

INFP, liquor (rum is my favorite)


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

INTJ? (depressed ESFP?), liquor. Brandy especially.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Wine, Wein, vinum, wino, вино.

The fact that most languages use a similar word for it means that it was widespread since the beginnings of human civilization. And it never went out of fashion. 

Anyway, it's my favourite alcoholic beverage.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

INFJ and Beer


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

weed x wine / weed x liquor 
Because no drink makes the best mood alone. 

by a ENTP 2k18


----------



## Liriope (Aug 11, 2015)

Red wine & ISTP


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Wine or sometimes a very sweet cocktail. I also like cider.

INFJ.


----------



## NeonMidget (Aug 7, 2017)

alcohol isn't my thing. Mocktail it is.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Cocktail, INTP. Beer is a close second though.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Mocktails


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Beer
ISTP


----------



## Exy (Apr 26, 2018)

Cocktails all the way, you're getting drunk and it doesn't taste like death. Price is an issue, but if you're as lightheaded as me you buy two during Happy Hour and you're good to go. I'm Si-Ne.


----------



## scabby_renegade (Sep 21, 2015)

Beer, preferably as dark as it comes.
INTP


----------



## no013 (Sep 4, 2017)

INFP. I gravitate towards beer. Generally "normal" German beer, but these past couple years I've really started to enjoy drinking this white beer mixed with grapefruit. It sounds disgusting, but I'm glad I tried it because now it's one of my favourite beers to drink.

Liquor is okay, depending on quality or if it's mixed with something (like rum and coke. Sorry hubs, but vodka should not be mixed with cola if lemon-lime juice is available)

I don't really like wine, but will pick white over red if I have to choose.


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Bourbon / some whisky + Cocktail ( whiskey sour or an old fashioned ) . I love me my liquor * even tho I occasionally drink *

ENFP


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Just depends on my mood 
I only like beer if it’s darker brewery infused to my taste or cider 
Red Wine- Merlot or Fruit Extract into red works 
I love Margarita on the rocks with like a Mexican meal or something 
Bloody Mary I like if it’s made like higher end quality 

I don’t just sit around generally and drink liquor in itself


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Beer. It's the only liquor that has a favourable effect on me.

Other liquors make me aggressive, too cheerful or generally unpredictable.

Beer is the only one I know how much to take without the health risks of other alcoholic beverages.

(I?)ENTP.


----------



## Scirrus (Nov 11, 2016)

INTP, beer for sure. It's casual and fun


----------



## 545769 (Apr 3, 2019)

Wine, especially dry red wine. 

INFP


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Outside with friends, beer or whiskey/tequila. 

Indoors, red wine, preferably with a good book.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Cider! So I guess that's liquor. Though if I'm trying to get wasted I just go straight sambuca. INFP. But then I haven't tried many cocktails. I really want to cause they look amazing but it's supposed to be weird for guys to drink them. 

Really not a fan of beer, red wine and rosé are okay but I can't stand white wine. I don't know what a mocktail is because I'm dumb.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

INFP My favorite is without a doubt a good spicy bloody mary, followed by screwdrivers. I appreciate good beer, I'm very fond of Tuborg Gold and Sweetwater 420, and I don't mind a nice chilled reisling, or a dry cider like Strongbow. I don't drink alcohol very often anymore though, working as a bartender, being sober in a room of drunks kinda killed the joy of it a bit. But every once in a while I'll make a pitcher of bloody marys.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Wine (esp. Shiraz).


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

i don't drink


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

INFP and liquor.
Baileys, whiskey and rum. Though aren't they more classified as spirits? :tongue: 

And sometimes I like cocktails, occasionally mocktails.

Wine, I only like certain types of wine, so not too big on wine. I like white wine more than red wine. For reds I like pinot, GSM, grenache?, I like the sweeter, smoother red wines. I don't like the peppery reds such as shiraz. Also some brands differ. 
For whites I enjoy sauvignon blanc, riesling. I don't like chardonnay, the one that's left in oak wood or something. I'm not sure about the other types, haven't tried enough of them.

I've had some nice port before. I don't like the peppery or overly peppery port though.


Beer... I hate beer.

I like ciders sometimes. Not ones that are too dry though, or too yeasty. For cider I like a more in between taste, not too sweet, not too dry, but I prefer it on the sweeter side.


All this being said I actually don't drink that much. I only usually have one drink, or not even that, more like half a drink (if it's the same drink, I get bored of the taste.) If I'm having wine I usually have a little bit in a glass, if I want more I'll have a little bit more. However there was this one wine the other week I really enjoyed I almost sculled it. I can drink lots of baileys.


----------



## uvikalina (Jun 17, 2019)

cold beer


----------



## Gashina (Jun 27, 2019)

Mocktails. Don't do alcohol but love drinking :winetime:


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde (May 1, 2019)

Unknown type. 

Well I'm Belgian but ironically I'm going to go with wine, haha. Not a big fan of beers. I was also hesisating with cocktails, which I really like usually, but a good glass of cold (white, in particular) wine is my favourite thing to drink during sunny days like now in my country.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Well I'll be the 6.55% then who voted mocktail as I don't really drink and I choose not to as I've never really liked the taste of alcohol and I don't like the effects either.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

_Do you like piña coladas
In the pouring rain._

It seems I've already taken this poll! Oh well, I'll just add, I like piña coladas.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Preciselyd said:


> What is your preference Beer, Wine, Liquor, Cocktail or Mocktail?
> 
> And
> 
> What is your MBTI?


What is a mocktail?


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

.... no alcohol for me


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP, no idea honestly. I like beer, liquor, wine and cocktail. It's just that it matters what kind it is. I mean i voted for beer, because i'm belgian but... honestly it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I have 13 personal "holidays" throughout the year that I drink. I drink beer on 12 of them, and wine on only 1 of them. Sometimes if I go on a trip somewhere with people, I'll socially drink a Bloody Mary or 2 or 3..........Bloody Mary's are literally the only mixed drink I like because I haven't run into any other mixed drinks that _aren't_ sweet. The mixing of the hard liquor with sweet sugary stuff doesn't agree with my taste buds.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I really enjoy flavorful beers that have stuff added for flavor, like fruits, salt, pumpkin, chocolate, etc. I have 3 "holidays" where I only drink stouts.

Though I do enjoy beers flavored with fruit and stuff, I hate it when some beers go overboard with that sweetness, to the point that I feel like I'm drinking a frickin' soda.


----------

